# feeding young rabbits



## Dave760 (Feb 25, 2016)

i am new to this gonna have my first youngins in about 5 days the feeder in the cage is a bit high  do i need to lower it for the young ones so they get pellets also or wait to feed pellets when i wean them i know they will get milk from doe but is that all they get until wean time


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 25, 2016)

our does will lay by the dishes and let the kids sit on them to reach the food if the dish is a bit high.  The little rabbits are pretty good about being able to get in and out once they start moving about.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 25, 2016)

baby rabbits seem to get pretty much where they want to be . . . . I'd say that  unless your feeders are more than 6" from the floor of the cage, your babies should be able to reach them. However, if they have to sit in them to eat, they may wind up peeing and pooping in the feeders.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 25, 2016)

I found a 3 week old kit sitting in the food dish it was pretty high up, I was impressed


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 25, 2016)

I keep the feeder kind of low and the babies find it and eat just fine when they start getting out and about.  they are eating pellets really well by the time their mom and I wean them.


----------

